# Tire Shine?



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm trying to get a feel for what everyone uses to shine their tires. Everything I have used seems to fling off of the tires and onto the paint no matter how much I wipe away the excess and/or let sit and "dry".

I've used these products, in order:
Meguiar's Hot Shine (in the spray bottle)
Turtle Wax ICE Tire Shine (in the spray bottle w/brush attachment)
Armor All Tire Foam (in the aerosol can)

Is there something I'm doing wrong in the application of the product, or is there something better that I don't know about? I'm tired of buying $15 dollar bottles of product to only use once or twice.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I use Meguiars hot shine with the foam applicator pad. It works good for me I've never seen it on my paint. Just have to watch how close you get to the treads that's all.


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

Have you tried using a clean towel to wipe off the excess that may fling off? It's always worked for me.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I use tire GEL. I forget who makes it. I think meguiars. Love it. Lasts a long time, looks GREAT and doesn't sling too bad

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you don't want any sling stay away from gels. Also, over 4-5 months of not thoroughly scrubbing the excess gel off of the tire when washing your car, it will build up and start holding dirt, and looking really bad.

As for what you should by, don't get one that goes on as foam and seep into the tire, just go with a spray, and buy a sponge or applicator pad. Spray onto the pad/sponge and wipe it on. You will end up using less spray per tire, and you wont waste any with over spray. You also shouldn't need to wipe any excess off to prevent sling that you will get since there is a limit to how much your tire can actually absorb.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Black Magic , no not you Smurf , the tyre wetter upper !


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

That's got to be where the issue is. I've always sprayed directly to the tire then wiped the excess off with a cloth. Will get a sponge and try wiping it on.


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

I use Black Magic tire wet wax. Doesn't sling unless you just gob it on there, and lasts a couple of washes. Downside is the elbow grease you have to put into it. Looks great though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

I prefer Optimum Tire Shine. Spray it on the tire/wheel well and use a foam applicator to spread it around. 

Optimum Tire Shine is a glossy, protective tire dressing for all exterior rubber trim, tires & moldings. Get the optimum shine on your car's tires!

If you want a super cheap alternative, regular Original Armor All works great too. Good shine but doesn't last nearly as long as Optimum.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Personally I don't like anything that's from Armor All.

I use Stoner More Shine in an aerosol spray and Westleys Bleche White.

Amazing stuff, doesn't sling or streak at all. Plus is don't hurt your paint, wheels, and won't brown up your tires.

Use Westleys first to clean the tires, makes them look like a brand new tire. Then spray on one or two coats of Stoners.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Go on greenway carcare they have some water based tire shine called outlast it's phenomenal


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I use Meguiars Endurance on the chalk board eraser type of applicator. Messy but effective.


----------



## Chicago Tommy (Oct 23, 2013)

I've used Meg's Hot Shine aerosol applied directly to a foam swipe, then to the tire, with great success. Usually let it set up about an hour before driving and haven't notice any slinging on my black car.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

I use no touch and wipe off the excess. I've never had an issue with it getting on the paint and it leaves a rich low gloss shine.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I HATE manually using a sprayer to put shine on. Very inconsistent. I have found the meguiars foam shine and hot shine is an aresol can have both never been on my paint, loot great and dry on in under 15 min. You might be getting fling because you shouldn't drive right after application. If you have a crap load of money and time on your hands, I would buy Adams VRT and hand apply it. That stuff is made of unobtanium.
Mike


----------

